# dra/aldra/gauw



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

Ik zou graag het verschil weten tussen deze drie bijwoorden en ook of welke daarvan formeler zijn.

Ik ga dra naar school.
Ik ga aldra naar school.
Ik ga gauw naar school.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Peterdg

"dra" en "aldra" komen eigenlijk alleen voor in de litteratuur. Volgens van Dale is "aldra" een plechtigere vorm voor "weldra".

"Gauw" is wel gebruikelijk in de spreektaal.


----------



## LilyTheTiger

Dra en aldra gebruiken wij vrijwel nooit. Maar naar mijn gevoel is er wel een verschil tussen "weldra" en "gauw".

Als je zegt "Ik ga weldra naar school", betekent het eigenlijk dat je nog nooit naar school bent geweest, en binnenkort voor het eerst naar school gaat.

Zeg je "Ik ga gauw naar school", dan betekent het dat je je haast om snel naar school te gaan, omdat je op tijd wil aankomen bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## Peterdg

LilyTheTiger said:


> Dra en aldra gebruiken wij vrijwel nooit. Maar naar mijn gevoel is er wel een verschil tussen "weldra" en "gauw".
> 
> Als je zegt "Ik ga weldra naar school", betekent het eigenlijk dat je nog nooit naar school bent geweest, en binnenkort voor het eerst naar school gaat.
> 
> Zeg je "Ik ga gauw naar school", dan betekent het dat je je haast om snel naar school te gaan, omdat je op tijd wil aankomen bijvoorbeeld.


Akkoord. Maar gebruik jij "weldra" zo in de spreektaal? Ik zou eerder zeggen: "Ik ga binnenkort naar school". Ik zou "weldra" ook bij de litteratuur indelen (misschien is het in Nederland meer gebruikelijk?)

Verder denk ik ook dat "gauw" ook perfect kan gebruikt worden in de betekenis die je toekent aan "weldra"; omgekeerd echter niet.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zou _gauw_ inderdaad ook in de betekenis van _weldra_ of _binnenkort_ kunnen gebruiken. Als de context echter van dien aard is dat de toehoorder _gauw_ als _vlug_ opvat, zal ik toch eerder _binnenkort _gebruiken. 
_
Weldra_ vind ik behoorlijk schrijftalig, maar ik denk dat het niet alleen nog in (verheven) literatuur aan te treffen zal zijn. _Dra _en _aldra _lijken me daarentegen wel zo verheven klinkend dat je ze niet meer in de hedendaagse taal zult tegenkomen. _Dra _is waarschijnlijk nog wel populair als kruispuzzelwoord ...


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Als de context echter van dien aard is dat de toehoorder _gauw_ als _vlug_ opvat, zal ik toch eerder _binnenkort _gebruiken.


Wanneer wij "gauw" gebruiken in de zin van "vlug", dan is "Ik ga gauw naar de school" equivalent met "ik ga snel even naar de school", en in dat plaatje past "binnenkort" niet.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Wanneer wij "gauw" gebruiken in de zin van "vlug", dan is "Ik ga gauw naar de school" equivalent met "ik ga snel even naar de school", en in dat plaatje past "binnenkort" niet.



Helemaal mee eens. _Gauw_ in de betekenis van _vlug_ heeft niets uitstaande met _binnenkort_. Maar _gauw_ kan wel de betekenis van _binnenkort _hebben. Dat gegeven kan een zin als _Ik ga gauw naar school_ dubbelzinnig maken:

1. Ik ga gauw naar school = Ik ga _nu gauw_ naar school = Ik ga _(nu) vlug/snel (even)_ naar school.
2. Ik ga gauw naar school = Ik ga _algauw_ naar school = Ik ga _binnenkort_/_weldra_/_(al) spoedig_ naar school.

Context zal de nodige verduidelijking brengen. Toch ben ik zelf geneigd eerder _algauw_ dan _gauw_ te gebruiken als ik de betekenis _binnenkort_ voor ogen heb. Denk ik. Ik ga er vanaf nu op letten!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Wat mij betreft heeft _gauw _alleen de connotatie van "iets vlug/gehaast (moeten) doen".


----------



## bibibiben

Brownpaperbag said:


> Wat mij betreft heeft _gauw _alleen de connotatie van "iets vlug/gehaast (moeten) doen".


De woordenboeken, waaronder Van Dale, denken daar anders over. Wat mij niet bevreemdt.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

bibibiben said:


> De woordenboeken, waaronder Van Dale, denken daar anders over. Wat mij niet bevreemdt.



Nee, het bevreemdt mij ook niet. Woordenboeken, en zeker de Van Dale, zijn vaak zeer volledig.


----------



## Lopes

'Gauw' in de zin van 'binnenkort' ken ik eigenlijk alleen in de uitdrukking 'tot gauw'.


----------



## bibibiben

Lopes said:


> 'Gauw' in de zin van 'binnenkort' ken ik eigenlijk alleen in de uitdrukking 'tot gauw'.



1. Gauw = binnenkort, spoedig, weldra:
Zullen we gauw weer eens lekker lang bijkletsen?

2. Gauw = vlug, snel:
We hebben gauw wat bijgekletst en gingen toen direct weer aan het werk.

Zin 1 lijkt me heel gebruikelijk Nederlands. In elk geval in Nederland.


----------



## matakoweg

CarlitosMS said:


> Hallo iedereen
> 
> Ik zou graag het verschil weten tussen deze drie bijwoorden en ook of welke daarvan formeler zijn.
> 
> Ik ga dra naar school.
> Ik ga aldra naar school.
> Ik ga gauw naar school.
> 
> Groetjes
> Carlos M.S.



Volgens mij is "dra" geen spreektaal, alleen misschien in het voegwoord "zodra"


----------

